# Count Cagliostro's Masonic E-Library (Link)



## Raymond Walters (Oct 4, 2013)

I have skimmed through the many file folders, there is a lot of great reading material in here on various subjects that inter-relate to Freemasonry & Esoteric studies... for those of you who like that kind of stuff!




http://countcagliostrosmasonicelibrary.blog.com/


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks Brother Walters.

I'll jump in with both feet.

Hope everything is going well for you these days.

It's good to hear from you.

God bless!


----------



## jwhoff (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks again Brother.  This is good stuff all!


----------



## Beehive Mason (Aug 17, 2019)

Brethren, I have the 2010 Edition. and I love it. 
My question is does any Brother have the PDF version of -
'A Bridge to Light' by Ill∴Bro∴(Dr.) Rex R. Hutchens, 33°, G∴C∴ [1st Edition, Paperback – December, 1988]
Paperback: 340 pages
Publisher: The Supreme Council, 33° Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite of Freemasonry Southern Jurisdiction - United States of America; 1st edition (December 1988)
Language: English
ASIN: B000OKR7MA
I am taking a test and need to read the 9° to the 11° in the 1st ed. in order to answer these questions. I've looked everywhere online over the last 2 days and hit a brick wall.


----------

